# Eva pups!



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I will be posting pictures later...but wanted to let everyone know that Eva's puppies arrived last night. I was not expecting them until Saturday but they decided they didn't want to wait that long! LOL There are 5 girls and 2 boys....four creams, two black with white markings, and one very pretty black and white parti. Mom and puppies are doing great. I did not get home from the vet until 2am last night (we had to do another c-section to get the last three puppies out), but I will post pictures of the puppies tonight! 

Get ready MHS sufferers!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Diane and Eva :cheer2: Can't wait to see the pics. But do tell, what do you put in the dams' water that they're so super fertile?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulation!!!! wow, that is 15 puppies in your house!!! If that doesn't call for a forum field trip I don't know what does....


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Congrats Diane and Eva :cheer2: Can't wait to see the pics. But do tell, what do you put in the dams' water that they're so super fertile?


I don't know...but I think I need to turn it off a notch! LOL I usually do two litters around the same time in case something happens to one of the moms...and last time around, Lacey only had 1 puppy so I was able to integrate her with Alley's so everyone was well socialized. I really was not expecting so many...thank goodness I have my mom and sister helping me! Maybe I need to have a puppy party in Chicago and everyone can come out to help me play with all these pups!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats! Can't wait to see those newbies!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow Diane - it's going to be major puppy time at your house. Everyone on the forum is going to need those IWAP inoculations real soon since I know someone else is also expecting two litters back to back. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm sending you some sleeping dust. LOL

It sounds like Eva has a gorgeous mix.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh wow Diane - it's going to be major puppy time at your house. Everyone on the forum is going to need those IWAP inoculations real soon since I know someone else is also expecting two litters back to back. :biggrin1:


Lisa :ear::ear::ear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay in 7 weeks, I will be living in Chicago!!!! Congratulations


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I can't wait for pictures...IWAP


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

YAHOO! MORE PUPPY PICTURES..... CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats! I really will have to make it Chicago soon!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations,

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations! We go to Chicago occasionally and I would be happy to take one of those off your hands...oops, I mean "socialize" some of those puppies for you :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmm, I have a wedding to go to in Chicago next month.....can't wait to see pictures of all of the babies.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I want pictures...I want pictures...I want pictures! )


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

YAY!! More puppies! Can't wait to see the pics. :whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! :cheer2: Look foward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Diane, can't wait to see the pictures. Now go get some sleep.

Kathy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Did someone say FIELD TRIP??! I'm in!!! :whoo:

Congratulations Diane! Whoa, but that's a lot of puppies.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is the first shot of Eva's puppies! I happened to snap the picture when two of the girls were "kissing". I will have to take some individual photos when I get my energy back! LOL

Sire of the litter is Ch. Sunberry's Nuff Said Eh.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just precious that little kissing shot!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh aren't they adorable!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, that is too adorable for words! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, kissing puppies! That is simply adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The only way for that picture to be sweeter is if it was taken in my house.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Luv those kissing girls. Way to cute and what great puppy pile up! Get lots of rest so we can see more pictures.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, I love the picture and the kissing girls are just precious. The beautifully marked black and white parti is so striking. Is it a male or a female?


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Kissing puppies is way too cute for words!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww....that is the sweetest picture. I know I'm nuts, but IWAP!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh oh oh oh oh oh---I can't catch my breath. Both group pictures are incredible!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a cute picture of all of them!
It looks like you'll be able to tell them all apart (in both litters) except for those darned creams! Have you marked them with identification at all or can you figure them out?


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Right now, it is really easy to tell the two boys apart because one of them is very tiny, not even 2 1/2 ounces. I am actually a little worried about him and have my mom working to fatten him up a bit. It's a bit harder with the girls, right now I can tell them apart by their faces but I might have to mark them somehow. I've always been able to tell everyone apart in the past, what do you use to mark your puppies Kimberly?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't had to mark them yet, but I had a tip that I'll share with you privately.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Be still my heart, me wants the B&W Parti!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are just too cute. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I haven't had to mark them yet, but I had a tip that I'll share with you privately.


Oh those darn secrets. JK (I do understand) :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Diane congrats again, they are adorable. I knew I should have drove up to Cinci while I was in Indy, darn it all.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Diane - shame on me! I had the pleasure of meeting all of your new puppies and even taking pictures and I haven't gotten around to posting the pics yet!! Beautiful, beautiful puppies. Just think how much fun we'll have in a couple of weeks when EVERYONE'S eyes are open and they're tearing up your house!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Diane and Eva!! The little puppies look absolutely precious. I cant wait for more pictures and updates. Hope you are doing well and surviving and try to get lots of rest!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I speak for all of us when I say we want to see updates on these pups too!! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just checking to see new pictures of these beautiful babies.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We are waiting....... :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*eva's pups too!!!*

Pictures for August!!! I bet they are gorgeous!!!


----------

